# بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ستايل مجاني من شركة العرب توب



## شركة العرب توب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*شركة العرب توب

تقدم لكم الشركة ستايل مجاني بمناسبة عيد الميلاد

صورة الستايل







مثال على الستايل


http://sadmh.com/vb/?styleid=15


للتنزيل ادخل هنا

www.alarabtop2.com/christmas/christmas.zip

او

http://www.upfile.iceflaming.com/public/47700e1bbc37d420395351.zip


ومش بس هيك تركيب الستايل علينا

ممكن الاضافة للاتفاق على التركيب

abu_7aded_12********.com

كل عام وانتم بالف خير






*

الرجاء من الادارة تثبيت الستايل خلال ايام العيد


----------



## Scofield (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ستايل مجاني من شركة العرب توب*

*
الى اصحاب المواقع و المنتديات خلو بالكم من الستايلات دى لان ممكن او اكيد فيها ثغرات متعمدة علشان المنتدى و الموقع يتهكر
*


----------



## peace_86 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ستايل مجاني من شركة العرب توب*

شكراً على الموضوع..
دخلته وكان جميل جداً..
الرب يباركك


----------

